# Girls on boys teams?



## Soccerdog99 (Sep 23, 2021)

I saw a few girls on an MLS next team ( I believe it was TFA) I have seen this before but usually only on scdsl or csl teams.... I thought it was pretty cool to see her on a highly competitive team. Do other leagues allow this? ECNL, ECRL, EA? etc.? I remember girls played down a year which seemed pretty lame but whatever. No need to get into why this is a good idea or why this is a terrible idea.... I am just curious if anyone knows if other leagues allow this?


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2021)

Yes


----------



## MamaBear5 (Sep 23, 2021)

We considered it a few years ago for our youngest BUT the biggest deciding factor was that the recruitment would not be there. Hard to get seen if the women's coaches aren't on the field and while some might make a special trip it was too risky considering dd's goals.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2021)

MamaBear5 said:


> We considered it a few years ago for our youngest BUT the biggest deciding factor was that the recruitment would not be there. Hard to get seen if the women's coaches aren't on the field and while some might make a special trip it was too risky considering dd's goals.


The girls I know that played with boys were already recruited or already identified as top top players.  They dont need to get recruited because everyone already knows how good they are.  In fact, it will make the girl player better.  I saw OM and a few others do it while my dd TEAM won the National Championship back in 2017.  I took a peak and my dd was 100% a no.  She was dealing with the boys at school already and no need to have to rub elbows with them on the fields.  Too much boy is not good for some girls....lol.  To each his own and yes OP, many girls do it.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Sep 23, 2021)

My daughter approached a boys coach herself and asked if she could play for his team. (This took a huge amount of courage for a girl in first grade to do) Duarte Andrade took her seriously, talked with her and said that he'll check with the league and get back with her dad. A couple of days later he emailed saying that he checked with the league and club leadership and shes welcome to try out. In the next week my daughter had several offers for girls teams and she decided to play on a girls team over a boys team. So we contacted Duarte + thanked him for his time + effort.

I'm still highly impressed how professionally Duarte handled the entire situation.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> My daughter approached a boys coach herself and asked if she could play for his team. (This took a huge amount of courage for a girl in first grade to do) Duarte Andrade took her seriously, talked with her and said that he'll check with the league and get back with her dad. A couple of days later he emailed saying that he checked with the league and club leadership and shes welcome to try out. In the next week my daughter had several offers for girls teams and she decided to play on a girls team over a boys team. So we contacted Duarte + thanked him for his time + effort.
> 
> I'm still highly impressed how professionally Duarte handled the entire situation.


My dd loved to play against the boys, not with the boys.  One time the great JL took a squad of U10 females to take on U9 boys in El Monte.  It was a beautiful Sunday and let's just say the girls beat the boys that day.  The boys were crying because their fathers were yelling at them for losing to a bunch of girls.  It truly is one of the great memories in the last 11 years of watching my kid play the game she loves.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 23, 2021)

Yes, and I am sure you are aware of the benefits of playing with males for females with grit.  But, the bad part is managing a female on a male team after puberty or transitioning her back to the girls side where the game is slower and less sophisticated.

If you do it, think long and hard about how you want to transition her back to the female side.  My kid loves soccer but has no interest in playing in a letter league because the game is too slow, dumbed down, and not fun to her.

I’m not saying this to insult any level of player.  I just wish I would have been aware of the negative aspects of females on males teams to make my players transition easier.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Yes, and I am sure you are aware of the benefits of playing with males for females with grit.  But, the bad part is managing a female on a male team after puberty or transitioning her back to the girls side where the game is slower and less sophisticated.
> 
> If you do it, think long and hard about how you want to transition her back to the female side.  My kid loves soccer but has no interest in playing in a letter league because the game is too slow, dumbed down, and not fun to her.
> 
> I’m not saying this to insult any level of player.  I just wish I would have been aware of the negative aspects of females on males teams to make my players transition easier.


Nice Dre, this is good topic stuff and not troll speak.  It's truth speak.  Some girls are like your dd.  Some girls are like my dd and some are in between. If you care about individual awards and not national championships, then by all means play up three years and play with the boys.  Again, I know families that have girls that play with boys so they can be better then those silly girls that play like girls.  Girls that get what they want because their dad has his hands on the controls is my only beef with all girls leagues.  I do think if you have a 5, then go with the boys or go to Portland.


----------



## Woodwork (Sep 28, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> My daughter approached a boys coach herself and asked if she could play for his team. (This took a huge amount of courage for a girl in first grade to do) Duarte Andrade took her seriously, talked with her and said that he'll check with the league and get back with her dad. A couple of days later he emailed saying that he checked with the league and club leadership and shes welcome to try out. In the next week my daughter had several offers for girls teams and she decided to play on a girls team over a boys team. So we contacted Duarte + thanked him for his time + effort.
> 
> I'm still highly impressed how professionally Duarte handled the entire situation.


Sure he's a great guy and all but, in my opinion it could have just been an immediate "yes but have her come out to a practice and see how she likes it and fits in."  Seen it happen this way at other clubs, and it honestly should be known within any organization at this point that a girl can play on a boy's team.  Kind of unfortunate she didn't get an immediate yes to reward her bravery.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Sep 28, 2021)

Woodwork said:


> Sure he's a great guy and all but, in my opinion it could have just been an immediate "yes but have her come out to a practice and see how she likes it and fits in."  Seen it happen this way at other clubs, and it honestly should be known within any organization at this point that a girl can play on a boy's team.  Kind of unfortunate she didn't get an immediate yes to reward her bravery.


She'd been practicing with his team for several months. Duarte only asked for some time because he needed to figure out if the league would allow a girl on a boys team and if the club would allow a girl on a boys team.

The reward for her bravery was being offered the opportunity to try out for his team. Which was provided once all the details were sorted.


----------



## Woodwork (Sep 28, 2021)

Woodwork said:


> Sure he's a great guy and all but, in my opinion it could have just been an immediate "yes but have her come out to a practice and see how she likes it and fits in."  Seen it happen this way at other clubs, and it honestly should be known within any organization at this point that a girl can play on a boy's team.





Carlsbad7 said:


> She'd been practicing with his team for several months. Duarte only asked for some time because he needed to figure out if the league would allow a girl on a boys team and if the club would allow a girl on a boys team.
> 
> The reward for her bravery was being offered the opportunity to try out for his team. Which was provided once all the details were sorted.


I don't mean to out you, but is the club Red Tape FC?


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Sep 28, 2021)

Nope


----------



## outside! (Sep 29, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> She'd been practicing with his team for several months. Duarte only asked for some time because he needed to figure out if the league would allow a girl on a boys team and if the club would allow a girl on a boys team.
> 
> The reward for her bravery was being offered the opportunity to try out for his team. Which was provided once all the details were sorted.


She had been practicing with the boys team for months and neither the coach or the club thought ahead on this? He may be a great guy, but I wouldn't put much stock in his predictions for the future.


----------



## Emma (Sep 29, 2021)

outside! said:


> She had been practicing with the boys team for months and neither the coach or the club thought ahead on this? He may be a great guy, but I wouldn't put much stock in his predictions for the future.


This is true but he's a good coach.  MW should think of having Duarte coach 1 of the girl's ECNL teams and see how it goes.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Sep 29, 2021)

outside! said:


> She had been practicing with the boys team for months and neither the coach or the club thought ahead on this? He may be a great guy, but I wouldn't put much stock in his predictions for the future.


What a bunch of downers. She was doing futsal with his team. 

Also I can tell that nobody commenting has ever had a girl on a boys team. What you don't understand is that there's all kinds of stigma + little hurdles that need to be addressed when a girl plays on a boys team. It's not as easy as just rostering a girl on a boys + and expecting everyone to be ok about it. I can tell you from experience that 619 Futsal wont let girls play on boys teams except for the very youngest age groups. Presidio (at the time) was ok with it but it's always best to confirm. The reason for confirming with the club is that when girls play on a boys team parents get bitchy about playing time, etc. The club would need to be willing to back coaches if decisions needed were to be made. On top of everything else it's really unlikely that a girl will continue to play with boys once they hit puberty and start physically being more powerful. This is why boys coaches just don't look very seriously at girls players. In the long run it's usually a losing bet.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 29, 2021)

Soccerdog99 said:


> I saw a few girls on an MLS next team ( I believe it was TFA) I have seen this before but usually only on scdsl or csl teams.... I thought it was pretty cool to see her on a highly competitive team. Do other leagues allow this? ECNL, ECRL, EA? etc.? I remember girls played down a year which seemed pretty lame but whatever. No need to get into why this is a good idea or why this is a terrible idea.... I am just curious if anyone knows if other leagues allow this?


Many years ago the Thompson sisters played for TFA (U8-U10). Paul Walker the founder had to get permission from SCDSL to have them play. If I am correct I think they have returned to TFA. Also, OM also played with TFA for a season at U12 or U13.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 29, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Many years ago the Thompson sisters played for TFA (U8-U10). Paul Walker the founder had to get permission from SCDSL to have them play. If I am correct I think they have returned to TFA. Also, OM also played with TFA for a season at U12 or U13.


You are correct!


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 29, 2021)

Our college junior daughter played on boys or coed teams up until 11 v 11.  She started with futsal and there where no girls teams to play with and she wanted to get in on the fun with her brothers.

Couple years later she found a love for the outdoor games and played coed with another one of her female friends. There where no girls teams in the neighborhood so they played with mostly boys in the Sunday leagues.  Used to be funny, they would stream roll through defensives and some of the boys used to be too shy or afraid of getting shown up and they would back off too much.

Anyway the socal aspects of being young ladies eventually took over and they switch to girls teams starting at 11 v 11.  Would still practice or player futsal with brothers through high School.    One thing I can tell you even through so was basically lightweight average size she was very difficult to knock off the ball, tackle and has a bit of a mean streak so was a tough player to deal with on both sides or the ball.  Some of that I think came from her brothers and playing coded or with the boys more.


----------



## watfly (Sep 29, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Our college junior daughter played on boys or coed teams up until 11 v 11.  She started with futsal and there where no girls teams to play with and she wanted to get in on the fun with her brothers.
> 
> Couple years later she found a love for the outdoor games and played coed with another one of her female friends. There where no girls teams in the neighborhood so they played with mostly boys in the Sunday leagues.  Used to be funny, they would stream roll through defensives and some of the boys used to be too shy or afraid of getting shown up and they would back off too much.
> 
> Anyway the socal aspects of being young ladies eventually took over and they switch to girls teams starting at 11 v 11.  Would still practice or player futsal with brothers through high School.    One thing I can tell you even through so was basically lightweight average size she was very difficult to knock off the ball, tackle and has a bit of a mean streak so was a tough player to deal with on both sides or the ball.  Some of that I think came from her brothers and playing coded or with the boys more.


I'm pretty good at guessing which girls have older brothers based upon how the girls play.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 29, 2021)

crush said:


> My dd loved to play against the boys, not with the boys.  One time the great JL took a squad of U10 females to take on U9 boys in El Monte.  It was a beautiful Sunday and let's just say the girls beat the boys that day.  The boys were crying because their fathers were yelling at them for losing to a bunch of girls.  It truly is one of the great memories in the last 11 years of watching my kid play the game she loves.


At that age the girls are ahead physically and the boys were a year younger.  So if it were me i wouldn't put that on my mantle.  Thats like Kramer in the Dojo.   Do it at 17-18 and play a legit 15 yo team and it won't go so well.


----------



## crush (Sep 29, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> At that age the girls are ahead physically and the boys were a year younger.  So if it were me i wouldn't put that on my mantle.  Thats like Kramer in the Dojo.   Do it at 17-18 and play a legit 15 yo team and it won't go so well.


Yes, the girls are stronger and actually more confident at 10 then those 9 year old big cry babies....lol   This is now #1 on my mantle Jose.  I just laughed my ass off replaying the video.  The dads were a joke in how they handled the loss too and they never played us again.  The dads made the boys cry because of how they yelled at the boys for losing to better players that day.  They should have told the boys to work harder next time and don;t goof off the first half.  Once they tried in the second half and took the girls more serious it was more even.  The boys were faster but the girls were beast and made the little byys cry....lol.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 29, 2021)

you are correct they were little boys and little boys cry at 9 and even older. I wasn't there but my guess is that their parents made them cry.  I don't see why that would be a source of pride for you. Being proud of that is as bad with that as the dads you are talking about.  The dads that behave badly aren't specific to 9 yo playing 10 yo girls soccer.  They are just dads that don't get it and that is everywhere.


----------



## crush (Sep 29, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> you are correct they were little boys and little boys cry at 9 and even older. I wasn't there but my guess is that their parents made them cry.  I don't see why that would be a source of pride for you. Being proud of that is as bad with that as the dads you are talking about.  The dads that behave badly aren't specific to 9 yo playing 10 yo girls soccer.  They are just dads that don't get it and that is everywhere.


Jose, I was only sharing what was in my mind from 7 years ago and it made me laugh today.  Trust me, the dad's on the other side were pissed and no one was mocking them or laughing at them.  I left quickly because it was hard to watch.  My dd loved it, is that not good too? I laugh today and it's #1 in my memory manta and I wanted to share it.  I'm not proud and I dont think it was right for the dads to yell at their sons.


----------



## Barca10 (Sep 29, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Many years ago the Thompson sisters played for TFA (U8-U10). Paul Walker the founder had to get permission from SCDSL to have them play. If I am correct I think they have returned to TFA. Also, OM also played with TFA for a season at U12 or U13.


I’ve seen the girl from TFA train with JPS and she can ball with the boys and hold her own. Has TFA been the only MLS club to allow girls to play at that level? I don’t believe ECNL or GA allow girls to play on the boys side but I could be wrong.. If a girl can ball then let them play, each players path will be different and each player/ parents have different end games in mind. Worry about your own kid and enjoy the journey with the kiddos because before you know it there off and we will have to find a new hobby to occupy the time during the week and the weekends


----------



## Woodwork (Sep 29, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> What a bunch of downers. She was doing futsal with his team.
> 
> Also I can tell that nobody commenting has ever had a girl on a boys team. What you don't understand is that there's all kinds of stigma + little hurdles that need to be addressed when a girl plays on a boys team. It's not as easy as just rostering a girl on a boys + and expecting everyone to be ok about it. I can tell you from experience that 619 Futsal wont let girls play on boys teams except for the very youngest age groups. Presidio (at the time) was ok with it but it's always best to confirm. The reason for confirming with the club is that when girls play on a boys team parents get bitchy about playing time, etc. The club would need to be willing to back coaches if decisions needed were to be made. On top of everything else it's really unlikely that a girl will continue to play with boys once they hit puberty and start physically being more powerful. This is why boys coaches just don't look very seriously at girls players. In the long run it's usually a losing bet.


Coached a boys team in 1994 with a girl on it.  It was easy.  Have two girls one who played on boys team and another who routinely guested on her coaches other boys team.  "Can a girl play on a boys team in this league/organization" never came up.  This isn't 1950. 

The idea that your coach was concerned with what other parents would say, and thus denied your daughter an immediate yes, is a regressive one.  I get that there are hurdles, but the coach and organization don't need to amplify them or act as gate keepers.  Your daughter deserved an immediate yes if she was already playing with the boys and that is the end of the story in my opinion.  If that makes me a downer, tell me about more upper coaches so I can actively avoid them.


----------



## WatchthemPlay (Sep 30, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> I can tell you from experience that 619 Futsal wont let girls play on boys teams except for the very youngest age groups.


This isn’t accurate…from personal experience.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Sep 30, 2021)

Woodwork said:


> Coached a boys team in 1994 with a girl on it.  It was easy.  Have two girls one who played on boys team and another who routinely guested on her coaches other boys team.  "Can a girl play on a boys team in this league/organization" never came up.  This isn't 1950.
> 
> The idea that your coach was concerned with what other parents would say, and thus denied your daughter an immediate yes, is a regressive one.  I get that there are hurdles, but the coach and organization don't need to amplify them or act as gate keepers.  Your daughter deserved an immediate yes if she was already playing with the boys and that is the end of the story in my opinion.  If that makes me a downer, tell me about more upper coaches so I can actively avoid them.


It's not so easy to ignore the stigma of mixing girls in with boys soccer at competitive levels.  During Covid when no league games were going on our team would look for teams interested in scrimmaging.  Since we had a field we received a lot of inquiries from boys teams.  Most never replied after we told them we had a (high level) girls team.  A few reluctantly agreed to play since they had no field.  Only one coach saw value in exposing his boys to the girls different style of play (in his words he said that girls work harder).  The games were great...competitive and allowed both sides to see different styles.  In general the girls worked harder (and bigger since it was U12) and the boys were more technical.


----------



## Woodwork (Sep 30, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> It's not so easy to ignore the stigma of mixing girls in with boys soccer at competitive levels.  During Covid when no league games were going on our team would look for teams interested in scrimmaging.  Since we had a field we received a lot of inquiries from boys teams.  Most never replied after we told them we had a (high level) girls team.  A few reluctantly agreed to play since they had no field.  Only one coach saw value in exposing his boys to the girls different style of play (in his words he said that girls work harder).  The games were great...competitive and allowed both sides to see different styles.  In general the girls worked harder (and bigger since it was U12) and the boys were more technical.


 My older dd’s current and prior teams scrimmaged boys regularly.  No one flipped their lid about it.  It is easy to not see gender as relevant when talent speaks for itself. It is easy to see that SCDSL and csl historically have allowed girls to compete on boys teams.

  Maybe not as easy as avoiding personal growth.  Maybe we should be applauding the guy who initially had reservations but came around eventually.  But the initial reservations are still a barrier, impactful however slight, and an experienced coach or a strong club should have already had this straight.

shoot, if they were smart they should be recruiting lil Mia Hamms who are so special they want to play with boys.  What a missed opportunity.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Sep 30, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> What a bunch of downers. She was doing futsal with his team.
> I can tell you from experience that 619 Futsal wont let girls play on boys teams except for the very youngest age groups.


I can tell you from experience that 619 Futsal has no problem having their boys teams scrimmage their girl's teams.  Maybe not as much of an issue for the "field players" but not ideal for a female goalie taking hard shots at close range with a heavier ball.  Mike Gentry cares about the keepers, but no one else at 619 does.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Sep 30, 2021)

Ask Sean Bowers about his opinion of Girls playing on Boys Futsal teams.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Sep 30, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Ask Sean Bowers about his opinion of Girls playing on Boys Futsal teams.


Maybe he's changed in recent years but 4-5 years ago he would not allow Girls on Boys Futsal teams except for at the youngest ages.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Sep 30, 2021)

Woodwork said:


> My older dd’s current and prior teams scrimmaged boys regularly.  No one flipped their lid about it.  It is easy to not see gender as relevant when talent speaks for itself. It is easy to see that SCDSL and csl historically have allowed girls to compete on boys teams.
> 
> Maybe not as easy as avoiding personal growth.  Maybe we should be applauding the guy who initially had reservations but came around eventually.  But the initial reservations are still a barrier, impactful however slight, and an experienced coach or a strong club should have already had this straight.
> 
> shoot, if they were smart they should be recruiting lil Mia Hamms who are so special they want to play with boys.  What a missed opportunity.


Girls teams scrimmaging Boys teams is common + happens all the time. Usually coaches set it up so older girls play younger boys. This way they boys can save face if they lose by saying that the girls were older and the girls get exposed to a different style of play but at a slower speed.

Girls playing on a boys team is not common at higher levels.


----------



## twoclubpapa (Sep 30, 2021)

I had an enjoyable experience several years ago with a coed middle school league game.  The rules required 4 girls on the field if the team had enough female players and I was interested in where the coaches would play the girls since I've seen some coed games where the boys basically ignore their female teammates.  One team came out arrayed with the girls at central defender, attacking midfielder, and two forwards.  I soon observed that these young ladies were the best players on the field and later learned that they played for the same club team. One of the forwards scored a beautiful headed goal from a corner kick, the defender was tough and the midfielder had great tactical awareness and distribution skills. Their male teammates clearly respected their skills and they all worked very well together to win the game.

Two weeks later I worked their league semifinal match and asked the midfielder after the game where she would go to high school the next fall.  When she responded Villa Park I told her I had worked a Villa Park varsity girls game two days before and that I thought she had a good chance at being a varsity starter as a freshman the next fall.  Come the next fall my first game was girls varsity Villa Park v Fullerton and I was able to remind her of my comment when she started the game.


----------



## Woodwork (Sep 30, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Girls teams scrimmaging Boys teams is common + happens all the time. Usually coaches set it up so older girls play younger boys. This way they boys can save face if they lose by saying that the girls were older and the girls get exposed to a different style of play but at a slower speed.
> 
> Girls playing on a boys team is not common at higher levels.


It isn't common, and in fact your DD is exceptional for considering it.  But any one who has been around club soccer in the area for more than a nominal amount of time would have seen it at least once.  And most of the coaches I know (who admittedly coached both boys an girls teams) have known it was a non-issue.

Usually the boys play up against girls in scrimmages but to be honest boys of the same age and bracket usually would kill the girls.  Not good to have imbalanced scrimmages.  My DD's old team played a high level boys team of the same age group and led them at the half.  The boys came back strong, but it wasn't a bad thing for them to learn that boys weren't always better than girls.  

My DD has also played with a boys team and been the better one on the team, albeit at a lower level than she usually plays.  The boys respected her and didn't commit seppuku.  Way too often the rationale of protecting the boys' egos isn't based on anything.  We are way past a time in society where coaches should think this way for more than a few seconds.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Oct 1, 2021)

Woodwork said:


> It isn't common, and in fact your DD is exceptional for considering it.  But any one who has been around club soccer in the area for more than a nominal amount of time would have seen it at least once.  And most of the coaches I know (who admittedly coached both boys an girls teams) have known it was a non-issue.
> 
> Usually the boys play up against girls in scrimmages but to be honest boys of the same age and bracket usually would kill the girls.  Not good to have imbalanced scrimmages.  My DD's old team played a high level boys team of the same age group and led them at the half.  The boys came back strong, but it wasn't a bad thing for them to learn that boys weren't always better than girls.
> 
> My DD has also played with a boys team and been the better one on the team, albeit at a lower level than she usually plays.  The boys respected her and didn't commit seppuku.  Way too often the rationale of protecting the boys' egos isn't based on anything.  We are way past a time in society where coaches should think this way for more than a few seconds.


Another reason for Girls to play younger Boys vs the same age is if the Girls beat them the boys simply won't play them any more. Like a said before there needs to be some kind of give and take. If younger boys play older girls when the girls win it's no big deal + you'll be able to reschedule another scrimmage in the future.

It's dumb that Boys + Boys Parents + Boys coaches are so sensitive to losing against girls teams. However it is what it is. Better to work with the boys mindsets than against it.

Here's another thing you would never consider having a girls on a boys team... Some Parents culturally (ie religion) are not ok with a girl playing on a boys team. This goes beyond macho / tough guys saying that girls aren't good enough to play with boys. In America we're used to the the mucho macho types we're not as used to the culture types however both exist + are things you run into with girls on a boys team.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 1, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> Thats like Kramer in the Dojo.


That was a great episode.


----------



## Woodwork (Oct 1, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Another reason for Girls to play younger Boys vs the same age is if the Girls beat them the boys simply won't play them any more. Like a said before there needs to be some kind of give and take. If younger boys play older girls when the girls win it's no big deal + you'll be able to reschedule another scrimmage in the future.
> 
> It's dumb that Boys + Boys Parents + Boys coaches are so sensitive to losing against girls teams. However it is what it is. Better to work with the boys mindsets than against it.
> 
> Here's another thing you would never consider having a girls on a boys team... Some Parents culturally (ie religion) are not ok with a girl playing on a boys team. This goes beyond macho / tough guys saying that girls aren't good enough to play with boys. In America we're used to the the mucho macho types we're not as used to the culture types however both exist + are things you run into with girls on a boys team.


I consider all those things and experience tells me they aren't as prevalent as you think.  More often than not, it is coaches applying this reasoning without even having given it a chance or without having ever seen any such repercussions.

Boys these days are less "girls have coodies" than they used to be.  So many boys are soft from playing computer games that there isn't as much of a gender disparity in sports on a day to day basis.  My DD and another girl would dominate boys in playground soccer with no downsides.  Shoot, I grew up with such a girl.  Never saw a boy refuse a rematch just because he lost.

Go out to a track and field training.  Boys and girls race side by side.  Slow boys get beat by fast girls, yet they come back to practice the next day.

Why spend so much time justifying these antiquated thoughts?  Is the problem really how the boys will feel, or is it just another case of "everyone gets a participation trophy" rearing its ugly head?


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Oct 1, 2021)

Woodwork said:


> I consider all those things and experience tells me they aren't as prevalent as you think.  More often than not, it is coaches applying this reasoning without even having given it a chance or without having ever seen any such repercussions.
> 
> Boys these days are less "girls have coodies" than they used to be.  So many boys are soft from playing computer games that there isn't as much of a gender disparity in sports on a day to day basis.  My DD and another girl would dominate boys in playground soccer with no downsides.  Shoot, I grew up with such a girl.  Never saw a boy refuse a rematch just because he lost.
> 
> ...


You dont get it + never will. Good luck


----------



## MacDre (Oct 1, 2021)

Woodwork said:


> I consider all those things and experience tells me they aren't as prevalent as you think.  More often than not, it is coaches applying this reasoning without even having given it a chance or without having ever seen any such repercussions.
> 
> Boys these days are less "girls have coodies" than they used to be.  So many boys are soft from playing computer games that there isn't as much of a gender disparity in sports on a day to day basis.  My DD and another girl would dominate boys in playground soccer with no downsides.  Shoot, I grew up with such a girl.  Never saw a boy refuse a rematch just because he lost.
> 
> ...


My daughter had her first XC meet yesterday and did okay.  But, there was one little girl Amelia that was extremely bad ass.  She’s running a 5k in the 18’s; I know male Marines and Navy Seals that can run 18’s!










						Amelia Stacey
					

Amelia Stacey - CA Cross Country results and photos on Athletic.net




					www.athletic.net


----------



## Woodwork (Oct 1, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> You dont get it + never will. Good luck


LOL.  If getting it means elevating some coach who took two days to answer my brave daughter for any of the reasons you put up, then I hope I never get it.  I hope a lot of us stop getting it or never get it.  Your daughter deserved better and I will stand by that until the day I die.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Oct 1, 2021)

If your player is already committed to a school, then go for it. If your player still seeks recruitment, I'd hold off as they probably won't shine as much against boys.


----------



## MacDre (Oct 1, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> If your player is already committed to a school, then go for it. If your player still seeks recruitment, I'd hold off as they probably won't shine as much against boys.


Who cares if they don’t shine if they develop?  Seems like playing with and against boys should carry more weight than playing in a letter league because it’s more physical and the speed of play is faster.


----------

